# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Tweede vakantievraag

## peteroomens

:Cool: 

In de vakantie wil je lekker ontspannen. Niet te veel nadenken en ziekten en andere vervelende zaken even vergeten. Toch is het moeilijk je gedachten stil te zetten.
Is dat je situatie, doe dan mee aan het volgende:

bedenk een gezegde waarin je voeten centraal staan, ik maak een begin:

iets voetstoots aannemeneen wit voetje halenschoorvoetendvoetje voor voetje

Ik ben benieuwd hoe ver we komen!
Succes, Peter

----------


## Flogiston

Ik maak mij snel uit de voeten!

----------


## peteroomens

Bedankt Flogiston. Wat dachten jullie verder van:

op voet van oorlog (minder leuk)
voetje vrijen
met handen en voeten (iets uitleggen)
hij/zij leeft op te grote voet

Wie volgt?!
Peter

----------


## christel1

Het hangt mijn voeten uit :-) (ik heb er genoeg van) :-)

----------


## Raimun

ik heb 'n stuk in mijn voeten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

op de toppen van z'n tenen lopen

----------


## Raimun

voetballen

----------


## Raimun

met z'n voeten erdoor lopen

----------


## Raimun

lompe voeten hebben

----------


## Raimun

zweetvoeten

----------


## Raimun

op vrije voet komen

----------


## Raimun

stemmen met de voeten

----------


## Raimun

voorvoet.............middenvoet............achterv oet

----------


## Raimun

met z'n twee voeten op de grond staan  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

voetreflexologie  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

voetwassing .....( kerkelijk )

----------


## Raimun

voetfetisjisme (  :Confused:  )

----------


## Raimun

iemand met z'n voeten spelen  :Mad:

----------


## Raimun

blootvoets dauwtrappen

----------


## peteroomens

Raimun is zeer actief geweest. Ik begrijp dat dit Vlaamse uitdrukkingen zijn. Een paar woorden/uitdrukkingen betreffen woorden waar 'voet-en' deel van uitmaken. Mijn bedoeling is een overzicht van gezegden samen te stellen. Een woord als 'voetballen' telt dus niet mee. Raimun, bedankt voor de uitgebreide reactie.
Peter

----------


## Flogiston

Iemand als een voetveeg behandelen.

Dat is Peter Oomens ten voeten uit!

Mijn buren en ik staat op goede voet met elkaar.

Voet bij stuk houden.

Een schaap met witte voetjes,
dat drinkt zijn melk zo zoetjes.

Ik probeer mijn ecologische voetafdruk zo klein mogelijk te houden.

----------


## peteroomens

Ook Flogistan bedankt! Het wordt al een heel lijstje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Het schaap met witte voetjes komt uit een liedje en is dus geen uitdrukking of gezegde.
Peter

----------


## Raimun

_Ik heb m'n hersenen niet gepijnigd !! ..die hebben nog vakantie  
dus .. effe zoeken op wikipedia natuurlijk....._
Voilà het resultaat : ( leerrijk !! )

*60 spreekwoorden en uitdrukkingen bevatten `voet`*

1) aan de voeten van Gamaliël zitten (=aandachtig luisteren naar de les die een wijs persoon meegeeft)
2) aan handen en voeten gebonden zijn (=geen kant op kunnen)
3) aan iemands voeten liggen (=iemand vereren, een absolute fan van iemand zijn.)
4) als het voeten heeft (=als de omstandigheden gunstig zijn)
5) dat heeft nogal wat voeten in de aarde. (=dat is moeilijk te realiseren.)
6) de voet dwars zetten (=iets verhinderen of bemoeilijken)
7) een ongeluk komt te paard en gaat te voet. (=een ongeluk is snel gebeurd, maar de gevolgen slepen lang aan.)
8) een reus op lemen voeten (=schijnbaar sterk maar in feite zwak)
9) een voet in de stijgbeugel hebben (=uitzicht hebben op bevordering)
10) een voetveeg zijn. (=iemand zijn die voor minderwaardige klusjes gebruikt wordt.)
11) een wit voetje halen (=een goede indruk maken bij de leider(s).)
12) een ziekte komt te paard en gaat te voet (=men wordt snel ziek maar genezen duurt lang)
13) geen voet verzetten (=niet bewegen - niets willen doen)
14) geen voetbreed wijken (=hard op zijn standpunt blijven)
15) het gras voor de voeten wegmaaien (=de woorden uit de mond nemen - alle kansen ontnemen)
16) iemand de voet dwars zetten (=tegenwerken)
17) iemand de voet kussen (=erg onderdanig naar iemand doen)
18) iemand de voet lichten (=iemand op gemene manier de baan afnemen)
19) iemand de voeten spoelen (=iemand doen verdrinken / in zee verdrinken)
20) iemand het gras voor de voeten wegmaaien (=iemand alle kansen ontnemen)
21) iemand iets voor de voeten gooien (=iemand met iets confronteren)
22) iemand iets voor de voeten werpen (=iemand beschuldigen van iets)
23) iemand van het hoofd tot de voeten meten (=iemand heel nauwkeurig onderzoeken)
24) iemands voetstappen drukken (=iemands voorbeeld volgen of hetzelfde beroep gaan doen)
25) iemands voetveeg zijn (=iemands slaaf zijn (zich alles moeten laten welgevallen))
26) iets met voeten treden (=zich (bewust) niet aan de regels houden)
27) iets voetstoots aannemen (=iets geloven zonder bewijs / iets tegen zijn zin aannemen)
28) iets voetstoots verkopen (=iets zonder garantie verkopen)
29) iets voor het voetlicht brengen (=iets onder de aandacht brengen)
30) je kunt niet met twee voeten in één sok. (=twee onverenigbare zaken kunnen niet worden gecombineerd.)
31) jong te paard, oud te voet. (=als je in je jeugd erg wordt verwend, krijg je het later erg moeilijk)
32) met de ene voet in het graf staan (=bijna dood zijn)
33) met één voet in het graf staan (=iemand gaat bijna dood)
34) met iemand zijn voeten spelen. (=iemand voor de gek houden.)
35) met voeten treden (=overtreden, niet opvolgen / onbehouwen te werk gaan.)
36) onder de voet geraken (=uitgeput raken, ziek worden)
37) onder de voet raken (=vallen)
38) op de voet volgen (=stap voor stap volgen)
39) op dezelfde voet voortzetten (=op dezelfde manier)
40) op gespannen voet (zijn) (=moeilijk met elkaar omgaan, ruzie)
41) op goede voet staan met iemand (=goed kunnen opschieten)
42) op grote voet leven (=veel geld uitgeven)
43) op kousenvoeten (=stilletjes, ongemerkt)
44) op staande voet (=met onmiddellijke ingang)
45) op te grote voet leven (=een te ruim uitgavenpatroon hebben.)
46) op voet van oorlog zijn/leven (=erge ruzie hebben)
47) reageren met de voeten (=door ergens weg te gaan, weg te blijven of niet meer terug te keren, aangeven dat men niet tevreden is.)
48) ten voeten uit (=letterlijk: de volledige gestalte is afgebeeld; figuurlijk: een getrouwe persoonsbeschrijving.)
49) van zijn voetstuk stoten (=de macht ontnemen - ontmaskeren)
50) van zijn voetstuk vallen (=ontmaskerd worden - de macht ontnomen worden)

*Volgende hoort wel niet bij de vraag , maar toch ook interessant om weten* 

*5 betekenissen bevatten `voet`*

1) met de benenwagen (=te voet)
2) de kuierlatten nemen (=te voet gaan)
3) op het apostelpaard rijden. (=te voet gaan.)
4) schampavie spelen (=zich heimelijk uit de voeten maken)
5) de hakken laten zien (=zich uit de voeten maken.)

----------


## peteroomens

Ik ben op dit idee gekomen door een voormalig collega. Deze had in zijn wachtkamer kleine schildjes met voetgezegden/-spreekwoorden. Dat was vóór internet. Zelf gebruik ik dit medium intensief, maar ik heb er geen moment aan gedacht dit hiervoor te raadplegen. Raimun, chapeau! Ik wil in ieder geval een soort overzicht maken dat in de loop van de tijd verder kan worden aangevuld.
Bedankt, Peter

----------


## Flogiston

Nummer 7 ken ik als: vertrouwen komt te voet en gaat te paard.

De betekenis moge duidelijk zijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg Raimun: ik lees dit stuk net pas...jij bent ook een malloot, hahaha, zit ik net wat te bedenken, en ik lees jullie stukjes en jij hebt alles al opgezocht op internet...lieve Raimun, wil je dit "niet" meer doen!  :Stick Out Tongue:  zelf denken is beter...internet is een geweldige raadpleger maar onze hersenen worden steeds trager op deze manier...ehhhh ik zal ze wel even vluchtig doorlezen...dag Raimun... :Embarrassment: 

Bedankt Peter...zoals je wel merkt zijn we weing actief momenteel op de site, misschien komen al mijn vrienden wel weer terug...
prettige dag allen....Groetjes...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: jij hebt het gras voor mijn lieftallige voeten weggemaaid...woehaaaaa...vers 20 zie hierboven bij jou eigen opgezochte uitdrukkingen!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo lezers,

ik ben nog steeds aan het nadenken hoe deze gezegden te presenteren. Momenteel wordt onderstaande website vernieuwd en van naam veranderd. Mogelijk dat ik daar een interactieve pagina plaats. Voor zover in ieder geval mijn dank.

Peter  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Peter...succes ermee.....ik wacht het af....Groeten  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Grappig, ik lees het nu ook pas. 
@ Peter, dit is goed om te ontspannen. En zo kun je natuurlijk nog tal van andere spreekwoorden bedenken.
@ Ha Elisabeth, dat is misschien wel een kolfje naar jouw hand. Snap je het?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun: jij hebt het gras voor mijn lieftallige voeten weggemaaid...woehaaaaa...vers 20 zie hierboven bij jou eigen opgezochte uitdrukkingen!!!


graag gedaan .. :Embarrassment:

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo Raimun en anderen,

Na enig nadenken heb ik op mijn vernieuwde website plaats ingeruimd voor de 'voet'gezegden. Hierbij heb ik niet alles vermeld, daar ik het interactief wil maken. Net als op dit forum. Bezoek mijn website http://www.posturologie.nl en klik op 'voetzoekers'.
Groet, Peter

----------

